# A couple of my crappy sketches :P



## Elliekat (Jun 20, 2010)

So! Hi! I finally found a decent pencil and a sketch pad so I've been making a few manga-style drawings (like 2 so far). Here they are!

This one is supposed to be me:
http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/2010-06-14-0910-03.jpg

This is something I made for another forum but I'm really attached to now:
http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/2010-06-19-1321-09.jpg
Comments and C+CC please! My anatomy is terrible and I need help D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 20, 2010)

These are good. cl'u'b Lessee:

The first one: I like the way you draw with pencils, the lines are very clean. The only problems I notice is the eye to our left (if you turn your head) looks like it goes off of her face; also, the leg farthest from us looks oddly-shaped somehow, as it doesn't come down far enough past the frontmost leg.

Second one: I like it, but the overall effect is that the tentacool are floating and not underwater. If her hair was more... flowey? than it would seem more like she was underwater. The tentacool are cute, though! :)


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 20, 2010)

Dunno why you put "Crappy" in the title, these are pretty good.

Aside from what Blastoise pointed out (Which I didn't see until I read his post) I don't see anything wrong with these. Hair in the second would probably cover your face, though. 

Keep it up! It looks awesome!


----------

